# Сросшиеся позвонки



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2014)

Если сросшиеся шейные встречаются часто, правда тут сразу три позвонка, то сросшиеся поясничные, большая редкость.


----------



## doclega (21 Май 2014)

Конкресценция Сомнительна.Может и диск так "сел". А вообще, интересно СПС )


----------

